# Christmas ornament



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought this today at Macy's. I think it's adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Verry cute! Hmm. I think I'll be near a Macy's on Thursday.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a magnet that is made from the same stuff! I will have to go get that one... *collection grows exponentially every holiday season*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are all very nice my fav is the card with the hedgie and pink ribbon i have one too  it's breast cancer awareness month.
Hope you are doing well Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> They are all very nice my fav is the card with the hedgie and pink ribbon i have one too  it's breast cancer awareness month.
> Hope you are doing well Nancy


Thanks Larry. Actually I am doing quite well. I had my first chemo on the 16th and will have the next on Nov 6. The anti nausea meds worked and I've had no nausea what ever. The constipation and diarrhea which is a side effect were short lasting and I feel pretty much normal right now. My food still tastes normal and I still have a good appetite. My hair is still here too although I chopped it all off short. :lol: Of course things may get worse as treatments progress but for now I'm good.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I bought this today at Macy's. I think it's adorable! :mrgreen:


the card is so cool did you made it or bought it somewhere?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.cafepress.com/judiepeters
She makes really cute things with hedgehogs.  :mrgreen:


----------

